# Metropolitan Area of Seoul now has 25 million inhabitants!



## dmoor82 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow,The population of The Seoul Metro equals The whole entire population of The U.S. State of Texas!Thats amazing and very dense and compact,BTW Texas has over 240,000 sq miles!so that tells you how dense Seoul is!


----------

